# Post your hot girls and guys thread.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Girls also post your ultimate guys.

This really is specific to you!

Doesn't matter if I or others don't find them attractive as long as you do.

Post as many as you like.

No nudes.

Ok I'll start.

Dua Lipa.









Tess Daly.









Amanda Holden.









Bit of Vorders.


----------



## Redmachine (Oct 13, 2016)

Can't beat nigellas English muffins


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Have been trying to google and I only come up with a bunch of floozies

lets say that the following two are extremely photogenic , if only they could put some weight on 

x


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Have been trying to google and I only come up with a bunch of floozies
> 
> lets say that the following too are extremely fotogenic , if only they could put some weight on
> 
> ...


 Are they just randoms?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Are they just randoms?


 No , I like those two . Very handsome. Fassbender needs some serious mass though

x


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> No , I like those two . Very handsome. Fassbender needs some serious mass though
> 
> x


 What about Daniel Craig or Dmitry Klokov?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> No , I like those two . Very handsome. Fassbender needs some serious mass though
> 
> x


 Why isn't my pic there hun x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> What about Daniel Craig or Dmitry Klokov?
> 
> View attachment 151103
> 
> ...


 God damn , thanx for that ! :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Why isn't my pic there hun x


 To tell you the truth I was going to say most of the members here are much hotter than what google came up with

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll put a few up but there's literally loads here's a top few who I'd let sh1t on my chest, drink their bath water and all sorts of unforgivable things.

Sarah Michelle gellar










Jessie from little mix


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Whoever this is...


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jennifer love hewitt. I would wife her so quick, don't care how crazy she is


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Jessica Alba from Dark Angel in 2001... Yes, please!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

What if you could merge two people together to create the perfect person?

Names of merges under pics
























https://www.grazia.fr/people/morphing-de-stars-la-perfection-virtuelle-778218/(page)/1


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Sky sports news bird can't remeber her name


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fortis said:


> Sky sports news bird can't remeber her name


 Natalie Sawyer, Hayley Mcqueen? Both get my vote. ?


----------



## AlphaDawg (May 5, 2017)

Avril Lavigne maynnnn. Nostalgia I think I had my first ever wank to one of her videos :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

AlphaDawg said:


> Avril Lavigne maynnnn. Nostalgia I think I had my first ever wank to one of her videos :thumb
> 
> View attachment 151115
> 
> ...


 I only came here for the Avril ahaha


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bryce Dallas Howard, Dana Delany from Body of Proof, and Kate... My absolute favourite.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All about that ASS


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Lowkii said:


> Jessica Alba from Dark Angel in 2001... Yes, please!
> 
> View attachment 151111


 If she was mine I'd never be out of her


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Nothing beats this little whore. Mrs tekkers

I'd suck her s**t into a point I would

and I have :whistling:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Yelena Metyolkina and Bardot


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 is my dream woman


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Susanna Reid too, absolute milf


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> What if you could merge two people together to create the perfect person?
> 
> Names of merges under pics


 Best merge of all time for me goes to Megan Fox/Angelina Jolie :redface:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Carmella Rose:

















Diosa Danales:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Brigitte Bardot has to be one of the most beautiful women ever.

But for out and out sexy, Lupe Fuente aka: Little Lupe........but before she had this boob job......she was tiny and perfect before.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Bit of Tulisa for you lot.

Ooooffffffttttt.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Bit of Tulisa for you lot.
> 
> Ooooffffffttttt.
> 
> View attachment 151159


 I was awaring a few coworkers of her blowjob video a few weeks ago, people seem to have forgot about that


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> I was awaring a few coworkers of her blowjob video a few weeks ago, people seem to have forgot that


 If we were all waiting for a bird who 'hadn't' given another bloke a blowie before, we'd all be single.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Davina.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> If we were all waiting for a bird who 'hadn't' given another bloke a blowie before, we'd all be single.


 Difference is not all of them get caught on film. I'm sure all our mothers have sucked a cock or two, but none of us would want it accessible to view on the net :mellow:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Milla Jovovich at around 20 years old:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Difference is not all of them get caught on film. I'm sure all our mothers have sucked a cock or two, but none of us would want it accessible to view on the net :mellow:


 Are you saying you wouldn't with Tulisa because she has that video on the net?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Are you saying you wouldn't with Tulisa because she has that video on the net?


 I'd smash no doubt, but I wouldn't respect her. Plus she's a cokehead, just certain little things put me off her a bit (no ****)


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> I'd smash no doubt, but I wouldn't respect her. Plus she's a cokehead, just certain little things put me off her a bit (no ****)


 Full blown **** !!!! :lol:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

MM84 said:


> Full blown **** !!!! :lol:


 Some people find girls less attractive when they find out they smoke, I personally get disgusted by females that do coke.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> Some people find girls less attractive when they find out they smoke, I personally get disgusted by females that do coke.


 Fair play to that. Girls that smoke are a complete no no for me :thumbup1:


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Anllela Sagra


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Difference is not all of them get caught on film. I'm sure all our mothers have sucked a cock or two, but none of us would want it accessible to view on the net :mellow:


 Willing to pay top dolla for the old beta max of me and your mum


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Lowkii said:


> Jessica Alba from Dark Angel in 2001... Yes, please!
> 
> View attachment 151111


 she's kinda got the Pringle lips thing going though but yes she's prime meat proper bang tidy


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> Some people find girls less attractive when they find out they smoke, I personally get disgusted by females that do coke.


 Me aswell


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Nothing beats this little whore. Mrs tekkers
> 
> I'd suck her s**t into a point I would
> 
> ...


 Jesus my eyes. My beautiful eyes!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Saw that on another thread .

Terry Hollands is a daddy !


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Susanna Reid too, absolute milf


 Is she sucking her finger while talking to Cameron here ?

Haha


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Schirzzzinger


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MFM said:


> Jesus my eyes. My beautiful eyes!


 Not a fan mate? Lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You guys are slow....!

@AestheticManlet You should never miss an opportunity to pay a compliment. 3 - 0


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll put a few up but there's literally loads here's a top few who I'd let sh1t on my chest, drink their bath water and all sorts of unforgivable things.
> 
> Sarah Michelle gellar
> 
> ...


 I 2nd that. Dunno about this s**t tho. Bit much :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Nothing beats this little whore. Mrs tekkers
> 
> I'd suck her s**t into a point I would
> 
> ...


 How much you spend on that ?

Looks expensive


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> I'd smash no doubt, but I wouldn't respect her. Plus she's a cokehead, just certain little things put me off her a bit (no ****)


 I mean the fact she is so successful demands more respect than you do already


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Is she sucking her finger while talking to Cameron here ?
> 
> Haha


 She always does flirtatious s**t like that, I have no idea how they hold it together honestly. I love her

juicygif.com/albums/userpics/2015y/08/25/11/1/59lj7tXJf-juicy.gif


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I mean the fact she is so successful demands more respect than you do already


 That doesn't mean anything to me, I meet celebs all the time here, I just had a long conversation with maverick sabre last week (cool guy btw). They are still humans that eat, s**t and sleep like us. Success doesn't invalidate ugly behaviour and you don't get a pass for it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> That doesn't mean anything to me, I meet celebs all the time here, I just had a long conversation with maverick sabre last week (cool guy btw). They are still humans that eat, s**t and sleep like us. Success doesn't invalidate ugly behaviour and you don't get a pass for it.


 I'm not arsed who you know mate, f**k being famous. I'm saying she has made herself successful from nothing and that demands a hell of a lot more respect than you do based on the little i know of you.

Saying things like "but i wouldnt repect her" based on two pieces of public knowledge, including one which was a sex video she DIDN'T release herself and the other being an assumption of her current activities even though we cant know that's even true is quite arrogant.

You don't seem like a bad guy, but sometimes the way you post can come across as a bit "high and mighty" whilst also being judgy and shallow at the same time, particularly when it comes to talking about women.

Please don't take this as a personal attack, because it isnt mean to be. Just giving you my perspective on it.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> How much you spend on that ?
> 
> Looks expensive


 Looks like primark bags in the pics :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ashley Graham 

better shape now she lost a little bit of weight. always really fine though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Looks like primark bags in the pics :thumb


 Primark only for towels and bed sheets

After she f**ks everyone at the party


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

This one, don't even know who she is but she's the most smoking hot blonde I have ever seen.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Primark only for towels and bed sheets
> 
> After she f**ks everyone at the party


 Hahahahahhahaha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 151185
> 
> 
> You guys are slow....!
> ...


 Too desperate mate !

@anna1 if you want me to hit 20% +bf like Stephen is to bed you I will just sayin'

:whistling:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Emily Ratawhateversky


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Too desperate mate !
> 
> @anna1 if you want me to hit 20% +bf like Stephen is to bed you I will just sayin'
> 
> :whistling:


 I thought you already were 20% + ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Too desperate mate !
> 
> @anna1 if you want me to hit 20% +bf like Stephen is to bed you I will just sayin'
> 
> :whistling:


 Mudslinging to try and gain favour.... How very sad and amateurish mate... 4 - 0 :whistling:

The difference between you and I is I'm not trying to bed anyone (with the exception of @Heavyassweights ) Giving a lady a compliment is the gentlemanly thing to do. Us real gents do not expect anything in return?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Mudslinging to try and gain favour.... How very sad and amateurish mate... 4 - 0 :whistling:
> 
> The difference between you and I is I'm not trying to bed anyone (with the exception of @Heavyassweights ) Giving a lady a compliment is the gentlemanly thing to do. Us real gents do not expect anything in return?


 4-0 on what fat f**k


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> 4-0 on what you handsome bastard


 Mind ya own business ya skinny lil junkie :tongue:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I thought you already were 20% + ?


 My latest pic is in journal last page from other day, I don't think I'm 20% with abs :whistling:

Saying that come June I'll be in the sub 8% crew @Sparkey what's you saying'


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Mind ya own business ya skinny lil junkie :tongue:


 But I look good naked

Do you ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> But I look good naked
> 
> Do you ?


 @anna1 does Stephen look good naked?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> But I look good naked
> 
> Do you ?


 Yes very..


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> My latest pic is in journal last page from other day, I don't think I'm 20% with abs :whistling:
> 
> Saying that come June I'll be in the sub 8% crew @Sparkey what's you saying'


 Just had a look at the pic, I'd be very surprised if you were anymore than 13-14% now.

8% will easily be achieved but 6% would be awesome.

I'll be under 8% again later this year but it won't be June lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Just had a look at the pic, I'd be very surprised if you were anymore than 13-14% now.
> 
> 8% will easily be achieved but 6% would be awesome.
> 
> I'll be under 8% again later this year but it won't be June lol.


 I'm confident I can get the lowest I've ever been.

Where I'm at now and where I was on my previous bulk when I was fat asf and no abs and there's only around 4 pounds difference in weight at moment I'm much leaner and have more mass for starting point.

Still 4-5 weeks of bulk left though don't think I'll gain mad amount of bf.

Yeah you start a little later don't you, I have a holiday to make end of June haha.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm confident I can get the lowest I've ever been.
> 
> Where I'm at now and where I was on my previous bulk when I was fat asf and no abs and there's only around 4 pounds difference in weight at moment I'm much leaner and have more mass for starting point.
> 
> ...


 You'll need to get your specs tightened if you hit 6%, death face will be on point


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> You'll need to get your specs tightened if you hit 6%, death face will be on point


 Got contacts now :lol:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'm not arsed who you know mate, f**k being famous. I'm saying she has made herself successful from nothing and that demands a hell of a lot more respect than you do based on the little i know of you.
> 
> Saying things like "but i wouldnt repect her" based on two pieces of public knowledge, including one which was a sex video she DIDN'T release herself and the other being an assumption of her current activities even though we cant know that's even true is quite arrogant.
> 
> ...


 Okay I get you now. And no offence taken mate, you're probably right, I can be a bit hard on people. I'm trying to change that


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> How much you spend on that ?
> 
> Looks expensive


 Bout a monkey a week mate without fail :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Bout a monkey a week mate without fail :lol:


 those monkeys wont be happy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

500 rupees.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Zara Larson

View attachment 151241


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 does Stephen look good naked?


 Actually he does ( wink , wink )

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Actually he does ( wink , wink )
> 
> x


 I can see most UKM getting fat now to please your eyes

Sorry babe no my thing


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I can see most UKM getting fat now to please your eyes
> 
> Sorry babe no my thing


 :lol:

esta bien papi

tu eres suave asi como estas

x


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Christine Lampard.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

More Ass


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll put a few up but there's literally loads here's a top few who I'd let sh1t on my chest, drink their bath water and all sorts of unforgivable things.
> 
> Sarah Michelle gellar
> 
> ...


 All of little mix excet the one who goes out with oxlaide chamberlain


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

shauny13 said:


> Natalie Sawyer, Hayley Mcqueen? Both get my vote. ?


 And the one thats not on anymore who went out with dec from ant and dec think she was on league of their own aswell


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> All about that ASS
> 
> View attachment 151127
> 
> ...


 God dayum thats some real hot ass


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Essexdan said:


> God dayum thats some real hot ass


 More Cushing for the pushing


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> View attachment 151191
> 
> 
> Ashley Graham
> ...


 Why have i never seen her before and where can i see her?


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> More Cushing for the pushing


 Id take an ass like any of them even with a dot cotton face


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Essexdan said:


> Why have i never seen her before and where can i see her?


 Just a few more for you then


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

https://goo.gl/images/od6qRt


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Just a few more for you then
> 
> 
> View attachment 151313
> ...


 Just googled her. Fit as a mofo. Gota love them thick thighs


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Essexdan said:


> Just googled her. Fit as a mofo. Gota love them thick thighs


 Yes indeed she is fit and naturally pretty too id say

Would bang


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Yes indeed she is fit and naturally pretty too id say
> 
> Would bang


 Yeah defo what id call a natural beauty..doesnt have to try its all in her eyes....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Just a few more for you then
> 
> 
> View attachment 151313
> ...


 That could feed a village for a month :lol:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

anna1 said:


> That could feed a village for a month :lol:


 Oooooow the claws are out

I think you need to post a pic of yourself in all the above poses to compare who has the best figure and who could feed the most  :rolleye11:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Essexdan said:


> Yeah defo what id call a natural beauty..doesnt have to try its all in her eyes....


 Ye them fùck me now eyes


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Oooooow the claws are out
> 
> I think you need to post a pic of yourself in all the above poses to compare who has the best figure and who could feed the most  :rolleye11:


 Might look for my white bikini and do friday progress pics haha

dont get me wrong , she has a gorgeous face but the rest to me is not curvy . Its fat

x


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Might look for my white bikini and do friday progress pics haha
> 
> dont get me wrong , she has a gorgeous face but the rest to me is not curvy . Its fat
> 
> x


 Why wait until friday now is perfect 

Yes she is a very pretty woman and you're right, she is rather plump, she just likes a good hard banging, so we cant really blame her can we lol


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Might look for my white bikini and do friday progress pics haha
> 
> dont get me wrong , she has a gorgeous face but the rest to me is not curvy . Its fat
> 
> x


 I might also dig my mankini out on Friday!

Here I am blending in seamlessly.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Difference is not all of them get caught on film. I'm sure all our mothers have sucked a cock or two, but none of us would want it accessible to view on the net :mellow:


 I would


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sean m said:


> View attachment 151321


 Name pls


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Essexdan said:


> Why have i never seen her before and where can i see her?


 Shes an american Plus size model - but shes ****in stunning isnt she, Thats from her instagram.

She used to be heavier and maybe erring on the size of a bit too big, but now shes :thumb


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Shes an american Plus size model - but shes ****in stunning isnt she, Thats from her instagram.
> 
> She used to be heavier and maybe erring on the size of a bit too big, but now shes :thumb


 Sure is i wouldnt turn her down


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> That could feed a village for a month :lol:


 Bit mean....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> I might also dig my mankini out on Friday!
> 
> Here I am blending in seamlessly.
> 
> ...



View attachment 134539


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Bit mean....


 Ok , a really tiny village then


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

sean m said:


> View attachment 151321


 Sorry, but that's awful.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Essexdan said:


> All of little mix excet the one who goes out with oxlaide chamberlain


 No idea which that is I just like Jessie she's gorgeous :thumbup1:


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> No idea which that is I just like Jessie she's gorgeous :thumbup1:


 Your preaching to the choir brother


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

SuperRips said:


> View attachment 151343


----------

